
Inferno v6 rc0 - Havunen
https://github.com/infernojs/inferno
======
Havunen
Hey Hackers!

Inferno 6 rc0 is out and we need help testing it!

[https://github.com/infernojs/inferno/releases/tag/v6.0.0-rc....](https://github.com/infernojs/inferno/releases/tag/v6.0.0-rc.0)

Burn! :)

------
Havunen
Release notes:
[https://github.com/infernojs/inferno/releases/tag/v6.0.0-rc....](https://github.com/infernojs/inferno/releases/tag/v6.0.0-rc.0)

